# yawning action



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

Am i right in thinking that when a pigeon does kind of a big yawning action that there is something wrong with it?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Not necessarily. Depends if a pigeon does it frequently as if trying to grab air continually. May also depend if theres several pigeons, and more than one is doing it. One bird doing it as almost a one off is likely to be OK. Can be just a feather irritating, taken in whilst preening. BUT .. if excessive it could indicate some item of food lodged in the throat, or possible canker preventing the free passage of food, or airsac mites (only ones I can think of right now). 

Check the bird's mouth for any 'foreign substance' - the mouth should be pinkish and clear. 

If it seems clear, then it still would not hurt to give a Spartrix, in case of a canker nodule too deep down to be seen.

Moxidectin will get rid of airsac mites. Again, giving a dose of this would do no harm, unless the bird has been wormed very recently (Moxi is a wormer which also eliminates some mites)

John


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

I've noticed that pigeons will sometimes yawn when they feel conflicting emotions. The first time Walter flew up on the roof, he did that - "Holy cow!!! I can see forever! Any girls out there?" 

If your bird yawns and moves his head around with his mouth open, it might be the itchiness of airsac mites.


----------



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

Well this particular pidge ive seen doing it does have canker at the moment, Was given spartryx and Baytryl and it was almost better but now it seems to be coming back again, Not sure what to do now. It had only 3 Spartryx tablets in total that the local pigeon shop man kindly gave me, he said that would be enough but maybe it wasn't


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If you can see any canker in the mouth still, guess it is a stubborn case. We had one rescue where the canker took close to a couple of weeks to gradually clear up. We had given Spartrix for two days, if I recall rightly, but then had to give Metronidazole (Flagyl) for several days after that. 

If you cannot see it, then it may be deep in the throat - or the problem may be something else. Does he sneeze as well? 

John


----------



## carolynP (Jul 6, 2009)

I can see the yellow in its throat still, it was almost completely gone but starting to build up again, i dont think ive seen it sneeze. How do i get hold of Flagyl? can it be bought in shops or only off the vet?


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Carolyn

Yes - Flagyl (in the form of Metronidazole) is only available here on vet prescription.

Cynthia will probably recall better than I how long she gave it for.

John


----------

